# Circuito con sensor fotoelectrico



## QuaintVictor (Abr 10, 2006)

Hola.. Primero que nada Saludos... 
Necesito por favor su ayuda ya que estoy estudiando en una preparatoria de bachillerato tecnologico y tengo problemas para armar un circuito.. Por favor si alguien puede proporcionarme su ayuda le agradesewriam mucho... 

Los especificaciones que me encargaron son las siguientes:

-Montar un circuito con un sensor fotoelectrico:
    *Debe llevar un relevador y aparte nuestro proyecto.

La idea es simple, que al momento que el sensor sea activado encianda un pequeño ventilador.

Soy principiante en esto de la electronica y pues si es algo complicado.. si alguien puede proporcionarme ayuda para montarlo con sus especificaciones les agradeseria mucho.

El voltage no será muy elvado pues apenas estamos en el segundo semestre.

De antemano Muchas Gracias.


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Abr 10, 2006)

Hola QuaintVictor,

He publicado en el pasado un diseño de un circuito que creo que te puede servir para lo que buscas.

El circuito utiliza un fotodiodo para activar un fototransistor.  Es un sensor de detección de proximidad.  Pero si le quitas la etapa del diodo que emite rayos infrarrojos y solo dejas el receptor del fototransistor, puedes activar la salida de 5V cuando haya luz apuntando al fototransistor.

Con los 5V puedes conectar un Rele o activar de alguna manera el abanico.

Te envío la liga publicada:
http://www.kedo.com.mx/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?topic_id=2&forum=2 

Saludos,


----------



## QuaintVictor (Abr 10, 2006)

Primero que nada gracias por responder.... 
Apenas estamos inciando con estos temas y no sé si sería mucha molestia que me asesorara (o alguien más) en montar mi circuito por el messenger..  

El circuito no es tan complejo como el que me proporcionaste es solo algo pequeño para conocer mas a fondo el funiconamento y elaboracion de los circuitos (es poreso que mas que nada necesito asesoria)



El problema que tenemos es armarlo usando el rele de 5 entradas y hacer que el ventilador funcione como ya habia mencionado..

Le agradeseria que me pudieran ayudar  victor_alfonsososa@hotmail.com  (por favor envienme un mensaje previo antes de agregarme a su messenger para identificarlo  )

Saludos y GRACIAS
Estas son las imagenes (el sensor ya esta armado):


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 10, 2006)

QuaintVictor dijo:
			
		

> Primero que nada gracias por responder....
> Apenas estamos inciando con estos temas y no sé si sería mucha molestia que me asesorara (o alguien más) en montar mi circuito por el messenger..
> 
> El circuito no es tan complejo como el que me proporcionaste es solo algo pequeño para conocer mas a fondo el funiconamento y elaboracion de los circuitos (es poreso que mas que nada necesito asesoria)
> ...



Pongase pues en visible 

En fin, el rele de 5 patas, 2 deben de estar en un extremo, esas 2 son las de la bobina, si les mete el voltaje necesario escuchará un sonido eso comprobará que esta usando las 2 correctas.

Las otras 3  es un interruptor de 2 polos, 2 patas estan unidas y al magnetizar la bobina se abren y la del centro se cierra con la del otro extremo.

Un circuito sencillo par esto es una LDR un transistor y 3 resistencias. El transistor se usa como interruptor en configuración de divisor de tensión

Saludos


----------

